# DIY - Black Background



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey guys this is fairly easy.. But I feel bad for the people spending 2 dollars a foot on the same thing you can get at home for free... ( I did this on a 30G so just adapt to your tank size..

*What you will need:*
Black Garbage Bag
Measuring Tape or Yard Stick
Scissors 
Tape
Silver Sharpie (You can substitute something else for this)

*Instructions*
1. Measure the surface..
2. Measure out the bag.. and mark to fit. 
3. Cut the bag to fit
4. Tape on the tank and enjoy!

I know it's fairly basic but I thought I'd like to share with you guys.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The only I don't like about this is they way light bounces when you take a flash photo. Walmart has a black foamboard that is almost matte and is rigid but its more $.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I'll try taking a flash picture with this see how it works out....


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I still like my fleckstone paint backings....but a good idea none the less


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

i gotta agree with bob here. the problem with any background that you tape on, or that is just sitting there, is that water can get in between the background and the tank. Then you get to see water spots, moisture, etc. That drives me nuts. Fleckstone is amazing stuff, takes about 2 or 3 coats (depending on if you want to paint a flat black over it or not). about 8 bucks a can. 

the black garbage back is an easy way to do a black background, but i foresee the same problem that emc7 pointed out.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

I've always spray painted the back of my tanks with a can of krylon in whatever color fit. It's cheap, non reflective, leaves a perfectly smooth waterproof finish, and is easy to scrape off with if you change your mind later.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

I was feeling cheap and decided to try this some time ago. I hated the way it looked in photos. Also, if there is any sort of light behind it, it looks terrible. I'm sure if you have it flat against a wall, it would look better...depends on the garbage bag too.

I've made another black background from fabric, once with taping it on. After that failed miserably, I decided to use some velcro that has an adhesive back. I stuck it to the fabric and the black trim that's on most standard tanks. Much nicer, and a breeze to change. The plastic bag works fine though, if you're not a perfectionist.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yea, mines flat against the wall.. And I put tape all the way across the top so that if water drips down it slides down the back not between the tank and the bag


----------



## kreesdqban (Jan 15, 2009)

I was thinking of getting some sparkling poster board from Office Depot. Anybody have any comments?


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea, just be careful to not get it wet


----------

